
Show HN: Not Hot Dog - An ML app we built in 30min without code - leeale10
https://airdev.co/hot-dog-or-not-machine-learning
======
joneholland
This is just a mashup of some visual code service and the Watson api.

There’s nothing novel about ML here.

~~~
leeale10
It actually does not intend to have anything "novel" about ML technology.

Just a showcase of how quickly people can build ML applications these days
using visual frameworks and ML services.

------
woketoday1
Pretty amazing what you can do without code these days

